# No more masks for me



## garyt1957 (Mar 29, 2021)

And I thought it was just old age

STUDY: Chemical That Causes Penises To Shrink Found In Face Masks - National File


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

Haven't they heard that size doesn't matter?


----------



## chic (Mar 29, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> And I thought it was just old age
> 
> STUDY: Chemical That Causes Penises To Shrink Found In Face Masks - National File


Ouch.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Haven't they heard that size doesn't matter?


As if...


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2021)

"I can't help it, honey.  It's this damn mask."


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> And I thought it was just old age
> 
> STUDY: Chemical That Causes Penises To Shrink Found In Face Masks - National File


I turned my mask inside out after hearing that and now my pants no longer fit.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I turned my mask inside out after hearing that and now my pants no longer fit.


Take a cold shower, your pants will once again fit.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 31, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Haven't they heard that size doesn't matter?


There comes a time when, sadly, the bells hang lower than the rope.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 1, 2021)

A lifetime of disappointing women and now they give me an excuse!


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> There comes a time when, sadly, the bells hang lower than the rope.


Boy, do they ever.  Ya know how women always complain about sagging?       I bet they don't know men sag - just in a different place.
Gives new meaning to "Support for the twins."


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## toffee (Apr 1, 2021)

whooo' seem to only affect men so far  so glad us women only wear them on the face not the bust then  lol


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

they'll just print anything won't they?


----------

